# VP Racing Fuel



## Breeze

Okay guys and gals... I am working on becoming a VP Racing fuel dealer. In order to become a dealer though there is a mininum buy in order I have to place. Anyone here that runs VP Racing fuel and is interested in a local option to get it from let me know. I have to have at least 36 5 gallon pails for the initial buy in. We are working on getting orders from the flat track racing guys now but still will need more. Hit me up if you need some of this gas and how much you want. We are taking orders now and once we get the buy in amount together we will be placing the order. We can get any of the gas in amounts of 5 gallon pails and 54 gallon drums so let me know if you need some!!


----------



## jaster

Any idea on cost?


----------



## Breeze

jaster said:


> Any idea on cost?


Depends on which type you want and the quantity you want. Let me know which type and what quantity your wanting and I can get you pricing.

I definately like the VP fuels. Our sponsored quads run it and they run alot better and cooler than on any other fuel.


----------



## jaster

T4 or 101 maybe? I have mine tunned on 100LL aviation currently. Whats advantage of VP over aviation??


----------



## jaster

And I usually buy 10 gallons or so at a time, unless its a ride weekend then 20 gallons or more, lol. but the 100LL is not to terribly high, lol


----------



## Breeze

T4 is $60.70 per 5 gallon pail and $533.12 for 54 gallons

MS101 is 67.12 per 5 gallon pail and 641.95 for 54 gallons

Difference between Aviation and race fuel.... Aviation fuel is made for airplanes... But more technically Aviation fuel octane ratings are calculated differently and if using the same calculations as automotive fuels it would actually have a lower rating. Aviation fuel also burns slower then race fuel. There are a ton of articles on the internet about how you should not use aviation gas in anything but planes. 

I personally never, ever, recommend aviation gas in any of my motor builds..

Sounds like you need a 54 gallon drum of this stuff.....


----------



## jaster

May have to look into it, but I am an old school believer, TEL was good for engines. I did alot of reading up on it before I started tunning with it, and lead was the only warning I found multiple times. It burns clean, I have zero build up on piston after 50 hours of run time, but I guess time will tell. Will dig deeper and see what I discover.

What do you run in the small engines you build?


----------



## Breeze

jaster said:


> May have to look into it, but I am an old school believer, TEL was good for engines. I did alot of reading up on it before I started tunning with it, and lead was the only warning I found multiple times. It burns clean, I have zero build up on piston after 50 hours of run time, but I guess time will tell. Will dig deeper and see what I discover.
> 
> What do you run in the small engines you build?


Depends on the build but between the different quads we run either Oxygenated MR12 or C12. On the #88 which has a compression ratio of about 13.6:1 we find that it likes the C12 the best. Engine runs alot cooler, fan never comes on and the throttle response is unbelievable... I would suggest on a stock or mildly modified engine to either run the T4 or the MR12 fuel. .


----------



## jaster

Good to know. Had a 12:1, but got tired of finding race fuel, lol. Will be in touch, thankyou for the plethora of knowledge Doug!


----------



## Breeze

jaster said:


> Good to know. Had a 12:1, but got tired of finding race fuel, lol. Will be in touch, thankyou for the plethora of knowledge Doug!


No problem.. and now you know where to find race fuel... :thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand

most of my buddy's run vp in there dirt track cars and mud racing trucks they swear by it but they already have a guy/are the guy that sells it haha


----------



## southern yakker

Depending on the price,my brother might be interested in 102 or 110. Need to talk to my brother and see if he knows what model Hoosier tires he runs and I'll get back with you


----------



## slackwolf

Price on c9, c10, and t4?


----------



## Breeze

southern yakker said:


> Depending on the price,my brother might be interested in 102 or 110. Need to talk to my brother and see if he knows what model Hoosier tires he runs and I'll get back with you



I dont see any 102 on the site but 101 is 64.43 for 5 gallons, 616.33 for 54 gallons. 103 is 67.99 and 599.50. 110 is 56.82 and 485.30


----------



## Breeze

slackwolf said:


> Price on c9, c10, and t4?



C9 57.10 and 485.69
C10 69.20 and 670.98
T4 60.70 and 533.12


----------



## Breeze

Well, we worked out a deal and no longer need to do the large buy in package! I can now get you what ever amount you need from 5 gallons to 54 gallons! Let me know what you need!

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

